# Tree Suckers



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I posted sometime ago about my tree in the front yard .I couldn't post a picture and still not positive what kind of tree it is,but came to the conclusion(with you alls help) that it was "tree suckers" popping up next to the tree in droves.:brickwall:So I cut those little [email protected]%#&%ds:gaah: as close to the ground as I could.Then sprayed the dickens with that pruning black paint. It did slow them down, but the other day I noticed them trying to spring in new growth again....So I sprayed them again:gaah:I also covered them with plastic jn hopes that will smother the little stinkers.I don't want to use Roundup or anything like that(I have flower bulbs in there)but any other suggestions; I sure will try!:2thumb:


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

The plastic will help. Deep mulch will help too. It's just something you're gonna have to deal with.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I was afraid you were going to say that!


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

Keep cutting them off. Did you give the canopy of the tree a heavy prune recently?


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Coastal said:


> Keep cutting them off. Did you give the canopy of the tree a heavy prune recently?


Yeah, sure seems like it's over compensating for something.....

I've been accused of that though....


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Makes you think before planting doesnt it?
So many people have a favorite this or that until they actually have it.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nope no pruning.The tree is shaped like one of the "flowering pears(and it may be(????)real tight limbs.Since I've planted springs bulbs around it ,I'm going to keep the plastic down and hope that helps keep the suckers down and flowers blooming next spring.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

If it is a branford pear, then it will sucker & you will have seedlings, I have 3 in my back yard, i never planted any of them.
The tree grows to fast & will spilt off large limbs one day.
Without a photo I can not be sure.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Olive trees do this too. They send out suckers to help keep an old tree alive. There was on in the side yard of a house we rented years back. The tree had to be cut back to prevent it from growing into the house and roof. When I pruned the dead branches it sent out tons of suckers. Drove me nuts. I finally just stopped and left it alone.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Sounds like the firewood tree in the old country. You leave a large stump about 18-24 inches high.
When the sucker get about 3-5 inches in diameter, cut them for firewood & wait for more suckers.


----------

